# Stray Cat what to do



## HannahJB (Feb 3, 2021)

Moved to Birmingham a few months ago and since day one a cat has gotten into the house in weird and wonderful ways, we noticed she’s sleeping in the bush in the garden, she is the sweetest cat, comes for cuddles jumps on your lap when you sit outside. About a month/6 weeks ago we noticed she was loosing weight, and she was looking very skinny. Sent some photos to the vet and they asked us to feed her until they could fit her in to check for a chip. At this point we’ve posted on social media, asked the neighbours, paper collars, posters etc. The vet has checked her now and she’s young, relatively healthy - as healthy as they can say before doing a full blood work up, gaining weight and isn’t chipped at all. They’ve said given the state of her fur etc she’s definitely a stray and if she did have an owner they would probably have not returned her. We would love to keep her but she’s not great with other cats - she has attacked other cats in the neighbourhood when they come in the garden and our cat is disabled and an indoor so not really sure how we would make it work. They did say not to phone the RSPCA, that they are so overstretched they are putting cats down. We have now phone every cat shelter and rescue within an almost 2 hour drive all are full and have a minimum of 2 month wait. What do we do? I don’t want to sell her as it’s seems a bit crappy especially as she’s not vaccinated, chipped, fiv or felv checked, neutered etc but I also feel that giving her away will attract the wrong sort of people or people who will get a cat on a whim


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

If a shelter would put you on some sort of waiting list, could you just keep her (outside with warm shelter) until they can take her?


----------



## HannahJB (Feb 3, 2021)

Linda Weasel said:


> If a shelter would put you on some sort of waiting list, could you just keep her (outside with warm shelter) until they can take her?


Unfortunately are landlord is using it against us, we’re allowed one pet and have decided any cats (including other cats just in our garden on a day they came round) are on the property if they’re in the garden and therefore on the property it’s breaching our contract


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

HannahJB said:


> Moved to Birmingham a few months ago and since day one a cat has gotten into the house in weird and wonderful ways, we noticed she’s sleeping in the bush in the garden, she is the sweetest cat, comes for cuddles jumps on your lap when you sit outside. About a month/6 weeks ago we noticed she was loosing weight, and she was looking very skinny. Sent some photos to the vet and they asked us to feed her until they could fit her in to check for a chip. At this point we’ve posted on social media, asked the neighbours, paper collars, posters etc. The vet has checked her now and she’s young, relatively healthy - as healthy as they can say before doing a full blood work up, gaining weight and isn’t chipped at all. They’ve said given the state of her fur etc she’s definitely a stray and if she did have an owner they would probably have not returned her. We would love to keep her but she’s not great with other cats - she has attacked other cats in the neighbourhood when they come in the garden and our cat is disabled and an indoor so not really sure how we would make it work. They did say not to phone the RSPCA, that they are so overstretched they are putting cats down. We have now phone every cat shelter and rescue within an almost 2 hour drive all are full and have a minimum of 2 month wait. What do we do? I don’t want to sell her as it’s seems a bit crappy especially as she’s not vaccinated, chipped, fiv or felv checked, neutered etc but I also feel that giving her away will attract the wrong sort of people or people who will get a cat on a whim


If she's not chipped, it may well be (though not necessarily) that she is not spayed, either. What will you do if she gets pregnant? (You did say she was putting on weight.) I think it best you get her on a waiting list (or two), especially if she is young and unspayed unless you are in a position to take over her medical requirements - and possibly a litter of lovely kittens!


----------

